# More Drink Recipes (RUM)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Electric Smurf:

1 oz Malibu Coconut Rum
1 oz Blue Curacao
Sprite or 7 up
Pineapple Juice

Combine all ingredients, chill and serve.

Hawaiian Monster:

1 part rum
1 part peach schnapps
1 part banana liqueur
10 parts pineapple juice

Mix, chill and serve.

Agent Orange:

1 oz vodka
1 oz rum
1 oz gin
2 oz grenadine
6 oz OJ
1 oz sour apple schnapps
1 oz southern comfort
1 oz yukon jack
1 oz midori melon liqueur

Pour into 32 oz container filled with ice. Shake well and serve.


----------

